# Lowering basement humidity???



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Trying to lower the humidity in my basement. I can only get it down to about 61-63% humidity. Trying to get it into the 50's. Have a smaller dehumidifier running 24/7. Installing gutters on the whole house. There were none. Covered the sump pit with plastic. Painted all the walls with Drylok. Wrapped the pressure tank that was sweating. Thinking of getting a new dehumidifier that I can set the actual humidity and run both. Hoping this does it.

Any one thinking of anything else I could do or that I might be overlooking?


----------



## hommer23 (Nov 20, 2012)

Do you have a makeup air for the furnace down here? If so make sure that’s not holding water and dumping moisture in when it draws air. Check the dryer vent to make sure there are no air leaks, that will add a ton of moisture to a basement. The biggest thing I did to rid my basement of moisture was hand the damp rid bags up and let a 12” fan blow the air around, now I don’t need a dehumidifier.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Bigger dehumidifier.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

hommer23 said:


> Do you have a makeup air for the furnace down here? If so make sure that’s not holding water and dumping moisture in when it draws air. Check the dryer vent to make sure there are no air leaks, that will add a ton of moisture to a basement. The biggest thing I did to rid my basement of moisture was hand the damp rid bags up and let a 12” fan blow the air around, now I don’t need a dehumidifier.



It is a modular. No furnace or dryer in the basement. It has a vapor barrier covering the whole floor. I do have a fan going also with the dehumid.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Water heater down there? Nat gas burning?


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

sureshot006 said:


> Water heater down there? Nat gas burning?


No and no. Water heater is up stairs and electric. Furnace up stairs and propane.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I this a true modular or a double wide with insulation in the floor with plastic below that. If it is a double wide the plastic may be trapping moisture in the basement keeping the humidity higher.


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

Sounds like you need a bigger dehumidifier, or a second one. I run 2 in my basement (big one for most of it and a smaller one for a closed room) and don't have any problem maintaining 40-45%. 

If your house is in a low area and your sump pump runs a lot, you may be fighting a losing battle trying to get <50% humidity.


----------



## Huntahalic (Feb 9, 2010)

I dry structures for a living. Basements this time of year are a humidity maker and sometimes tough to control without commercial equipment. With the extreme heat and high outdoor humidity its been a battle getting some structures under control. Not all dehumidifiers work the same. What you need to look for is the "sweet spot" or optimum performance for the best output and grain depression in the unit you are using. For instance the sweet spot on my 5,000 LGR commercial dehumidifiers is between 75 and 90 degrees. This does not mean the machine wont still work if it is cooler it just means the performance is much lower. Things to look at are how old is you dehumidifier, what is you humidity in and out of the unit and what is the unit rated for. Just because it is running and creating water does not mean it is able to keep up with the conditions. Other things to look at are moisture content in the building structure. ie: drywall moisture content, wood framing moisture content, and any other items in or around the basement can contribute to the overall high humidity issue you are having. more than likely you are fighting more than one issue and if you dont get it under control you could have bigger issues in time. Feel free to PM me your number and I can try and help you get this under control.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

multibeard said:


> I this a true modular or a double wide with insulation in the floor with plastic below that. If it is a double wide the plastic may be trapping moisture in the basement keeping the humidity higher.



I guess you could say it is a double wide. Has the barrier but can't figure why so must humidity.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Quack Addict said:


> Sounds like you need a bigger dehumidifier, or a second one. I run 2 in my basement (big one for most of it and a smaller one for a closed room) and don't have any problem maintaining 40-45%.
> 
> If your house is in a low area and your sump pump runs a lot, you may be fighting a losing battle trying to get <50% humidity.



Have no sump pump at all. See my other post " Sump Pit". Sponged all the water out and covered with plastic.


----------



## hommer23 (Nov 20, 2012)

Is it a full basement or crawl space? Concrete floor or dirt covered? 
Can you add a window to blow the moist air out and let the dryer air from upstairs move to the basement? Sounds like you need to turn the air over or air exchange with the upstairs either by the furnace/air conditioner or by fan out a window or vent


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

hommer23 said:


> Is it a full basement or crawl space? Concrete floor or dirt covered?
> Can you add a window to blow the moist air out and let the dryer air from upstairs move to the basement? Sounds like you need to turn the air over or air exchange with the upstairs either by the furnace/air conditioner or by fan out a window or vent


Full basement, concrete floor.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

stickman1978 said:


> Trying to lower the humidity in my basement. I can only get it down to about 61-63% humidity. Trying to get it into the 50's. Have a smaller dehumidifier running 24/7. Installing gutters on the whole house. There were none. Covered the sump pit with plastic. Painted all the walls with Drylok. Wrapped the pressure tank that was sweating. Thinking of getting a new dehumidifier that I can set the actual humidity and run both. Hoping this does it.
> 
> Any one thinking of anything else I could do or that I might be overlooking?


Sounds like you are doing everything right. It's a bad time for humidity even in the best situation. Those dry sacks in the corners and the De-humidifier you are thinking about may get you there.

But, do I understand you don't have a sump pump? Tiles?


----------



## Ford 800 (Jan 5, 2010)

Old school method - hang a burlap bag with rock salt in it, pail underneath. 

Never tried it, but, would if I had too!


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Nostromo said:


> Sounds like you are doing everything right. It's a bad time for humidity even in the best situation. Those dry sacks in the corners and the De-humidifier you are thinking about may get you there.
> 
> But, do I understand you don't have a sump pump? Tiles?



Correct no sump pump. There must be drain tiles because the place is only 25 years old. Soil below grade must be pretty sandy. Next move is a new/better dehumidifier.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Ford 800 said:


> Old school method - hang a burlap bag with rock salt in it, pail underneath.
> 
> Never tried it, but, would if I had too!


LOL sounds like it would work though. Been reading up on how to kill small trees and shrubs. They suggest salt because it draws the moisture out of the stumps and kills them.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

stickman1978 said:


> LOL sounds like it would work though. Been reading up on how to kill small trees and shrubs. They suggest salt because it draws the moisture out of the stumps and kills them.


My Father used to hang Calcium Chloride is old tube socks in the corners, along with a de-humidifier. He liked his basement just so.

Good luck!


----------



## JAA (Oct 6, 2004)

stickman1978 said:


> I can only get it down to about 61-63% humidity


 So what's the matter with 61-63% humidity it's summer?? That's what mine is. I have Zero problems with musty odors or mold at that level with no sweating on walls, Or any rusting of tools in my working area? I also have a gas furnace, water-heater, and gas dryer down their, I however don't have a sump pit, I Don't use a dehumidifier just a small fan that runs 24-7 to keep air circulating . Mine is unfinished and will stay that way. Fact Is {Basements} were never built to be Finished or used for that purpose in the first place Plain and Simple. When you get over 70% then you start taking action. Have you done a Radon test down their?? I have done several and I'm clean. Here are some tips from Zillow that sells homes ------------------------
*Control water & moisture*
All of the above will be futile if you do not take steps to control excess moisture in your basement and around your home. Mold needs about 70-percent relative humidity to be active and produce spores. Reducing moisture begins with preventing water infiltration. If, for example, puddles form along basement walls after a heavy rain, examine your gutter and downspouts for clogs and disconnects. Install splash blocks and downspout extenders, if necessary. Take a level to concrete walkways that run along the perimeter of your home. If they have settled so that they now slope toward your foundation instead of away from it, call a contractor to make repairs. Slab-jacking companies can use polyurethane-injection methods to lift concrete structures, including patios and pool decks. If your walkways are built with pavers or bricks, regrading and rebuilding the path may be necessary.

Relative humidity (RH) rises above 65 percent in basements during the summer in much of the United States and Canada. If this is your situation, run a dehumidifier and set the relative humidity at 65 percent or less. Choose a model that is adequately sized for your space — small room-size dehumidifiers will not survive in a basement. Ideally your dehumidifier should include a high-performance air filter. Find a way to set up the dehumidifier to drain automatically, so you don’t have to remember to empty the reservoir every day or two. You can accomplish this in several ways. For example, you can run a gravity drain to a sump basin or install an add-on or built-in pump to drain into a utility sink. A unit with continuous fan operation, which runs even when not dehumidifying, helps distribute heat evenly around the basement and lessens the chance that condensation will form on cool surfaces.


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

huntaholics the pro.humidifiers go bad ,they keep running but don't work.yours must be pretty old if its not digital.would try that first.keep my basement about 40%.huntaholics the man tho.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

JAA said:


> So what's the matter with 61-63% humidity it's summer??


I guess this is debatable. A lot of the info I have been reading say you want to be in the 50 range some say 60's are ok.

No plans to finish it. Just would like to be able to store things down there without mold being a problem.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hang some stuffed old tube socks in your basement. That should fix it lol. I bet it works best when you're single. It does have slight merit though since it can be used as a desiccant.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

slowpaya said:


> huntaholics the pro.humidifiers go bad ,they keep running but don't work.yours must be pretty old if its not digital.would try that first.keep my basement about 40%.huntaholics the man tho.


Yes. I spoke with him on the phone. He was VERY helpful and knowledgeable. 

Yes my dehumidifier is 20 plus years old. Will be replacing it soon.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

sureshot006 said:


> Hang some stuffed old tube socks in your basement. That should fix it lol. I bet it works best when you're single.


Who still has tube socks? lol


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

got compression socks


----------



## grapestomper (Jan 9, 2012)

i have a basement humidex. It suck the air from the floor and exhausts it out the wall above grade. It pulls the air from upstairs to the downstairs and helps dry the basement out.
It helps so much i don't have to run the dehumidifier maybe one month a year.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

grapestomper said:


> i have a basement humidex. It suck the air from the floor and exhausts it out the wall above grade. It pulls the air from upstairs to the downstairs and helps dry the basement out.
> It helps so much i don't have to run the dehumidifier maybe one month a year.


What do you have invested in that?


----------



## grapestomper (Jan 9, 2012)

stickman1978 said:


> What do you have invested in that?


Mine is probably 10 years old. Think i paid 200-300 for it then. 
No problems with it ever. Runs all summer long then shut off till the next year.


----------



## JAA (Oct 6, 2004)

Stickman Here's a good read on the humidex, Make sure read the the last post. https://www.bobvila.com/posts/14405-humidex-vs-dehumidifiers?page=1 fans here 10 pages https://www.amazon.com/s?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=radon+fan&sprefix=radon+,aps,195&crid=3U77JFPC71CA8


----------



## grapestomper (Jan 9, 2012)

If you mean make your own basically that is definitely possible. The humidx has a humidity sensor that is the only hard part to do. I shut mine off all winter. So I really never need to heat he make up air that is exhausted. Good luck 


JAA said:


> Stickman Here's a good read on the humidex, Make sure read the the last post. https://www.bobvila.com/posts/14405-humidex-vs-dehumidifiers?page=1  fans here 10 pages https://www.amazon.com/s?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=radon+fan&sprefix=radon+,aps,195&crid=3U77JFPC71CA8


y


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Good luck finding a new dehumidifier that works for more than a year or two.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Steve said:


> Good luck finding a new dehumidifier that works for more than a year or two.


Yep. Every one of them is terrible. Dont matter if you get it from Chinards or Home Cheapo


----------



## JAA (Oct 6, 2004)

Getting a humidistat for fan control is easy, Take your pick, Google or Amazon, Plug and play, Or hardwired in your choice. I however would forgo ether and just make a simple on-off design with damper. On in late spring, Off in late fall. I had a set-up in my first house like that when I had a pretty damp Crawl Space, Only 2 blowing Horizontal thru 2 crawl space vents, Existing the air out the others, Worked well, All vents were closed and covered in winter with 2" dow foam. Here's a damper cap for outside, I would also just plug the inside inlet with a wad of insulation. https://www.amazon.com/LAO289W-LAMB...pID=31V3CaCuxwL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

sureshot006 said:


> Yep. Every one of them is terrible. Dont matter if you get it from Chinards or Home Cheapo


It's unbelievable. I have one in my basement that is over 25 years old and works great. None of the new plastic "energy efficient" units is worth a ****. How energy efficient is it when you have to throw one out and someone has to produce a whole new crappy unit?


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Steve said:


> It's unbelievable. I have one in my basement that is over 25 years old and works great. None of the new plastic "energy efficient" units is worth a ****. How energy efficient is it when you have to throw one out and someone has to produce a whole new crappy unit?


You would be right. All the cost saving on energy would go out the window on having to buy a new unit


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I've had this one for two years now and it is still going (knock on wood)

https://www.menards.com/main/heatin...7103338432.htm?tid=8559424219409174993&ipos=5


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

FREEPOP said:


> I've had this one for two years now and it is still going (knock on wood)
> 
> https://www.menards.com/main/heatin...7103338432.htm?tid=8559424219409174993&ipos=5


3 year warranty and 5 years on compressor, that is a bonus.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

It's kind of a small unit but it keeps my basement around 50-60% with about 8 hours run time per day summer and 4 hours a day winter. 

I use a timer to turn the humidifier on and run it for 2 hours, 4 times a day.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

FREEPOP said:


> It's kind of a small unit but it keeps my basement around 50-60% with about 8 hours run time per day summer and 4 hours a day winter.
> 
> I use a timer to turn the humidifier on and run it for 2 hours, 4 times a day.


How many square feet is the basement?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

stickman1978 said:


> How many square feet is the basement?


about 1300 +/-

block walls

gutters with the down spouts tiled 20+ feet away from house
good sand hill
with good slope away from house
no crock

central air 

the upstairs humidity stays 5-10 % above the basement, usually because we open the windows at night and get free cooling.


----------

